# FLAT CERAMICS



## oldgoldman (Apr 19, 2011)

okay .. my last shot at greatness .. today ( 2 fails so far ) .. are these special or generic ? .. year 1985 vintage .. thought the stack looked cool .. regards


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 19, 2011)

oldgoldman said:


> okay .. my last shot at greatness .. today ( 2 fails so far ) .. are these special or generic ? .. year 1985 vintage .. thought the stack looked cool .. regards



You are batting a 1,000. 8) 

Keep trying tho.


----------



## joem (Apr 19, 2011)

If you own all these items just ebay them.
You will probably get more profits than what you spend on chemicals alone.


----------



## glorycloud (Apr 19, 2011)

I like things like this that have gold on them and don't have pins.
How much for all of them? PM me please. 8)


----------



## Oz (Apr 20, 2011)

glorycloud said:


> I like things like this that have gold on them and don't have pins.


The gold will still be there as long as you keep them, and they stack like bars.


----------



## macfixer01 (Apr 21, 2011)

Oz said:


> glorycloud said:
> 
> 
> > I like things like this that have gold on them and don't have pins.
> ...




It looks like someone has clipped or pulled the pins off and only the side pads remain?


----------



## oldgoldman (Apr 22, 2011)

The chips as pictured did not have any pins popped off. Each one of these flat packs was spring loaded into a carry cartridge of sorts on the board. Kind of like how a flat cell phone battery snaps into place. The contacts on the board are springy gold to ensure contact with the ceramics. They had a flat aluminum sliver on top to act as a heat sink. Regards


----------



## oldgoldman (May 14, 2011)

I dug out another digital board with the chips still in the cassettes .. note the aluminum heatsinks .. here is the picture for your review ..


----------



## ausnip (Jul 14, 2011)

DIGITAL DEC Vax 11/750 board. If in reasonable shape(this one is not) worth much more to a collector than it's gold value.


----------



## oldgoldman (Jul 14, 2011)

Here is another Digital Board .. I could in theory very gently fill this in with the flat ceramics, heatsinks etc and make a nicely preserved board. It does have a little damage on very left edge of the board, but otherwise .. it's a survivor.

I can across some nicely preserved, complete Flip Chip series stuff too a couple of weeks ago


----------



## macfixer01 (Nov 26, 2011)

oldgoldman said:


> Here is another Digital Board .. I could in theory very gently fill this in with the flat ceramics, heatsinks etc and make a nicely preserved board. It does have a little damage on very left edge of the board, but otherwise .. it's a survivor.
> 
> I can across some nicely preserved, complete Flip Chip series stuff too a couple of weeks ago




I guess I must have bought a set of these boards from you on Ebay recently? I knew I'd seen them somewhere before. Actually now that I look at your pictures the one you show with the ceramic chips and heatsinks still installed is a different layout than either board I received. One board I got is the same as the one in your photo with the blue capacitors though. I made an interesting discovery on it, the sixteen AMD 74S189 chips located at the top-left of the board and the other sixteen directly below them down by the edge connector (left of the orange resistor network in your photo) all had gold inside them. Here are some examples.

macfixer01


----------



## oldgoldman (Nov 26, 2011)

Cool. Thanks for information. I still have the old DEC Boards / Ceramics. 

I haven't sold any on eBay, but eBay listings are on the winter to do list 

Regards


----------

